# Help! Possibly pregnant celestial pearl danio!



## aquariumrookie (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey guys. 
I have a heavily planted 20 gallon community aquarium with 7 White Cloud Mountain Minnows and 4 CPDs. 2 are male and 2 are female. I have been thinking about breeding them, when today, I saw one of them had a bulgy belly not huge but maybe 1 to 3 cm bigger han the other female. Now that's a decent difference considering these fish are only an inch or so long. What do I do?
I know they are egg layers. Do I get a breeder net put and put the "pregnant" fish in with any 1 of the 2 males to fertilize the eggs?
I can not really get another tank and this tank is pretty heavilly planted so I would not see any eggs if they landed on the gravel.
I want some fry. 
PLEASE HELP ME!
THANKS!


----------



## barrel (Dec 31, 2011)

a female CPD with eggs would have a plumper area at the bottom middle section of her, it would look dark. 
also, you'd be able to see the ovipositor.


a small container/breeder cage inside the main tank does not seem realistic,



at best you could put a divider inside the tank , keep the mtns seperate from the cpds. add some moss/ wool mop. 
watch and a wait for the female pouch to empty.
Assuming you provide dark areas with moss ...watch and see if the males are out of sight and 
whenever the males start reappearing (finishing fertilizing) 
you could take out the moss/woolmop or wait and see if any fry start to appear.



as said before, the two pair should work out, but if you notice one of the males struggling add only more females. 1 male to 3 female. 





just go get a 10 gallon aquarium, its only 10 to 15 dollars. put the mtns in there with with some aged water(sponge filter,etc) 
and let the cpds breed where they've accustomed to living.


----------

